
'fuck' command which corrects your previous console command - quantisan
https://www.github.com/nvbn/thefuck
======
brudgers
Related: [https://nvbn.github.io/2015/10/08/how-thefuck-
works/](https://nvbn.github.io/2015/10/08/how-thefuck-works/)

